
Elon musk's new website / venture is HTTPS self signed - ramshanker
https://x.com/?newpost=1
======
ramshanker
Many of the media / tech blogs portrayed as x.com as new venture of Elon.
Let's see what new rumor roundup we get after seeing the security error.

PS: Is appending a random query string is correct way of reposting a link on
HN?

